# Do you see a line?



## Erin11 (Jul 10, 2005)

I went and bought some dollar store tests tonight since I don't want to waste another $14 on two tests at the drugstore. Anyways, I am not due for AF until the 9th of August, so it is still pretty early to be testing, but I am anxious. Right away I thought I saw something, but it didn't show up too good in pictures. Ignore my bad quality arrows









It's okay to be honest! I can hardly make it out, but it is easier to see if I tip my screen (on a laptop).

http://i47.photobucket.com/albums/f1...test1edit2.jpg
http://i47.photobucket.com/albums/f1...test1edit2.jpg

http://i47.photobucket.com/albums/f1.../test4edit.jpg
http://i47.photobucket.com/albums/f1.../test4edit.jpg


----------



## Tellera (Oct 28, 2005)

Ok, I don't see anything on the first one, but I DO see _something_ on the second one, but I don't see color, more like an outline of a line, does that makes sense? Could be promising? If you still have 7 days before AF, you're testing pretty early - or do you have long luteal phases?

Anyway, good luck and lots of baby dust!


----------



## happymomma (Jun 27, 2004)

No but I could not see a line when I tested with those either...then I picked up a first response and it was clear as day.


----------



## Erin11 (Jul 10, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tellera* 
Ok, I don't see anything on the first one, but I DO see _something_ on the second one, but I don't see color, more like an outline of a line, does that makes sense? Could be promising? If you still have 7 days before AF, you're testing pretty early - or do you have long luteal phases?

Anyway, good luck and lots of baby dust!

I know exactly what you mean, that is what I was thinking in my head, an outline of a line.

This is going to sound dumb...but what is a luteal phase? The length of time that you are fertile?


----------



## mosesface (Jul 25, 2006)

luteal phase is the time between O and AF.

i think you've gotta be careful with those $tree tests! i have gotten the WORST evap lines on those little suckers!

i'd go get some store brand tests (walmart, target, and walgreens all have decent store brand tests) and test with FMU tomorrow. or just wait a few days and use another $tree. if it's a BFP it will be darker!


----------



## Naomismom (Feb 20, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mosesface* 
i think you've gotta be careful with those $tree tests! i have gotten the WORST evap lines on those little suckers!

Ugh! Those darn things do give the worst, most convincing evaps you could imagine. I even had mine turn pink! For those, make sure there is a nice thick, dark line before you declare yourself preggo!


----------



## savannah smiles (May 4, 2004)

I see something but I would consider that an evap although it sucks having to say that to you! Based on the picture I don't see any color, just the space where a line should be. I hope, hope, hope that the next test you take has a big glaring line!


----------



## talk de jour (Apr 21, 2005)

I don't see anything.


----------



## Erin11 (Jul 10, 2005)

Yeah, I think it's just an evap line too. Darn cheapie dollar tests!! Oh well, I am still not due for AF for another 6 days, so we shall see...


----------



## Tellera (Oct 28, 2005)

Throwing the baby dust your way! Hang on a few more days before testing again if you can!


----------



## KittyKat (Nov 17, 2002)

Sorry. I don't see a line either. $tree tests are known for evaporation lines or indent lines where the dye WOULD stick if it were a positive result.

Try to hold off a few more days. Your hcg levels should double every 48-72 hours, if you are pregnant. So wait 2 days and try again.


----------



## Nathan1097 (Nov 20, 2001)

I see where the line would be- the strip the chemicals are on- but no color. I've had some colored evap lines on $ trees.


----------



## female18- (Jun 8, 2007)

Goodluck with testing, lots of baby dust to you!


----------

